# Money-Grabbers tryin'a legally steal me money?!



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Got a letter...

Bell Subrogation claim says I owe $$$. Date of loss = some months ago.

Strange thing is... I haven't driven a car for 2-3 years. I just bought a car 2 weeks ago.

2-3 years ago my car was involved in a car crash. My insurance says all claims in that accident has been settled a long time ago.

So what gives? What can I do?


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

come on... no takers?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

crackedrider said:


> Got a letter...
> 
> Bell Subrogation claim says I owe $$$. Date of loss = some months ago.
> 
> ...


You can, and should do NOTHING.
Don't call, don't write.
Wait for papers to be served, then see a lawyer.

I"m betting that nothing happens further.



.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bell Subrogation Services | Complaints | Better Business Bureau® Profile


View customer complaints of Bell Subrogation Services, BBB helps resolve disputes with the services or products a business provides.




www.bbb.org


----------

